
Adobe Flash Vulnerability CVE-2015-7663 and Mitigating Exploits - DiabloD3
https://www.endgame.com/blog/adobe-flash-vulnerability-cve-2015-7663-and-mitigating-exploits
======
SimeVidas
Blogging pro tip: I’ve you’re posting an article about a vulnerability and
your first sentence starts with “Today”, display a publication date.

~~~
harshreality
blogging pro tip: if your blog doesn't include a publication date (which
includes year, month, and day, in iso standard format of 20YY-MM-DD, or an
unambiguous format like 12 Nov[ember] YYYY or Nov[ember] 12 yyyy) on _every
post_ , you're doing it wrong.

------
eeZi
Mitigation: use Chrome? None of the recent Flash exploits were able to break
out of the sandbox, at least not on Linux.

------
bcook
Flash still exists? My small world of unix (with a lean Firefox) and Android
have spoiled me.

~~~
soccerdave
There are millions of people a day that play Flash games across many websites.
Many of the members on HN have a flawed view that just because they don't use
flash then no one else does.

~~~
bcook
Different view = flawed?

Though, I guess you were right. My comment was unhelpful and meant to be
tongue-in-cheek. My mistake. Downvotes welcomed.

Edit: As much as I liked Strongbad and JoeCartoon, flash still sucks.

~~~
soccerdave
Flawed was probably the wrong word to use, maybe unrealistic view would have
been more appropriate. As a developer in the Flash gaming community, one of my
pet peeves is the loud outcry from the tech community to kill Flash. Flash is
still the best way to ship cross-platform games that can be played from any
browser, and there is a huge community of interest in that.

